

Author publishes his novel... on Youtube - danielrpa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBVv8v8gLeg

======
danielrpa
I found this quite interesting. Seems to be a sort of TV series/novel/visual
novel... I wonder what was used to generate the scrolling text. It could be
faster, but I guess you can always use Youtube's "2.0x" speed setting.

Not very bandwidth efficient though :)

------
beobab
I actually rather enjoyed it. It's very short, and a good way to introduce a
new universe of the ilk that authors like Azimov enjoyed: Populated (almost)
entirely by humans.

